# what is the best uvb light?



## carapace (Dec 30, 2008)

the title says it all. i have a sulcata ... can u guys recommend me some good uvb lamps to buy?


----------



## jobeanator (Dec 30, 2008)

well, if your looking for a good light bulb i'd reccomend zoo med power sun which contains both uvb+uva which tortoises need. t-rex company also makes a light bulb which is good for them too.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Dec 30, 2008)

There is some research out there (one source is www.russiantortoise.org) that has studied the subject that measured UVB output from various bulbs. I would look at the research and search the forums to form your own opinion of what will be the best for your animal and budget. 

Mega Ray bulbs (sold at www.reptileuv.com) have good results, and have been shown to last over a year. I personally would recommended buying one of their mercury vapor bulbs. They are just under $50 including shipping, but are heat/light/UVB in one and last a comparatively long time. From what I saw they have performed the best in tests.


----------



## carapace (Dec 31, 2008)

how bout the flourescent one are they any good? which one is better ?
i have a medium2 budget =)

cheers!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jan 1, 2009)

From what I know the florescent ones don't have as high of a UVB output (search on Google for reptile UVB output for comparisons), but I don't have any personal experience with them. When I priced it out, having two or more fixtures plus the bulbs (the UVB florescent has to be replaced every 6 months), that set-up is more expensive than the one Mega Ray bulb and one fixture that has to be replaced every year or so. If you know someone with a UV meter you can test the bulb and see if the decay has been slower, so you can keep using it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 2, 2009)

Here are a couple links for you to read about the bulbs:

http://www.uvguide.co.uk/caseSC.htm

http://www.uvguide.co.uk/phototherapyphosphor-tests.htm 

Yvonne


----------



## broncos79 (Mar 17, 2009)

emysemys said:


> Here are a couple links for you to read about the bulbs:
> 
> http://www.uvguide.co.uk/caseSC.htm
> 
> ...



I have seen people posting those links everywhere. The thing is, I think its funny because I have been using Zilla desert 50 bulbs for months now, and nothing bad has ever happened. I heard they did something new to the phosphor to a safer lever. i even contacted the company and they were like reassuring me it was ok now. THEREFORE, I felt safe enough to use them. So personally, I would say these are the best bulbs for me. Well, for my red foot. Of course, you should buy according to what you have


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 17, 2009)

broncos79 said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a couple links for you to read about the bulbs:
> ...



I just recently had a Manouria who became blinded by those bulbs, I won't use them or recommend...3 days after removing the bulb her eyes were less swollen and 5 days after removing the bulb she had both eyes open and went back to eating again...


----------



## DuttonWebb (Mar 17, 2009)

the sun is the best uvb light.
therefore...if I could just harness the sun inside a jar....


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 17, 2009)

DuttonWebb said:


> the sun is the best uvb light.
> therefore...if I could just harness the sun inside a jar....



Yeah but the sun doesn't sun here much. We are a rain state...


----------



## nrfitchett4 (Mar 17, 2009)

I've used zoomed powersun without any problems. And the new version is supposed to be even better than the one I have. Also, they warranty for one year against burn out:
http://www.zoomed.com/db/products/E...yb2R1Y3RDYXRlZ29yeSI7czo4OiJMaWdodGluZyI7fQ==
that way, if it burns out before the year replacement date (supposed to be replaced every year, while fluoro's are every six months), they will replace it for free. Just make sure you send in the card.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 17, 2009)

I use a T-rex 275 watt UV heat bulb for my bigger Sulcata and Zoo Med flourscent 5.0 for the guys in the house. You could use the T-rex 160 watt bulb also.


----------



## chadk (Mar 24, 2009)

MVB type bulb - all in one approach:
Bulb - $50
Fixture - $12

Initial: $62
5yr: $262 (if bulb replaced every year to keep things simple...)

Tube + Heat bulb:
Clamp Lamp Fixture - $12 
Basking bulb - $10
Tube Fixture - $30
Tube Light - $40

Initial - $92
5yr - $250 (replace bulbs yearly)


OK, so there are many ways we can pick those numbers appart, but I'm just looking at the $$$ issue and not seeing a huge difference - and in some cases, the MVB could come out cheaper.

I like the MVB route to keep things simple - one bulb, one fixture. I also think it is the best solution for the tort, so that has to weigh heavily in the decision.

I left out the spiral compact fluoresent bulbs as I still would not reccomend them without seeing some solid data showing positive long term testing. But for grins, it comes out only a little less than using the tube and comes close to the MVB scenario. You need 2 bulbs and 2 fixtures... 

Another angle is the cost to run the lights. The fluoresents will be cheaper and depending on your heating bulb used, could be a LOT cheaper compared to a MVB. But I don't have any numbers right off. 

In the right setup that has good temp control, you could do a tube for UVB and a household bulb for the basking spot and run that pretty cheap long term. Clamp\dome type fixtures can usually be found 2nd hand for close to nothing if you are patient. Being frugale is great - just be sure you don't skimp on the UVB and proper temps and introduce unnecessary risk (like using the coil bulbs).


----------



## tortoisenerd (Mar 24, 2009)

The tube UVBs are supposed to be replaced every 6 months...that should help with the math bit.  Also, with a tube UVB you may also need a CHE (same with a MVB; I use both the MVB and the CHE).

What wattage are tube UVBs? Never used them before so I'm curious. I ran some calculations on cost of running enclosure heating/lighting in some thread awhile back. I don't feel like looking it up right now though. The cost to run it should mostly be dependent on the wattage and your cost of energy per kwh.


----------



## Clementine_3 (Mar 24, 2009)

My Exo-Terra Repti-Glo 10.0 tube is 40 watts.


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

As many bulbs as there are you could get that many suggestions. I have florecent UVB and T-Rex MVB. I have the hatchlings and younguns on the MVB and have heat lamps on rehostats so they come on and off when the temps get down, especially at night when the MVB bulbs are off. The adults which are on the two bottom layers are on the florecent bulbs. I use the #8 bulb an have heat bulbs also on rehostats. My Greeks are only in the house in the winter months. When the weather warms they get good old sun dawn to dark. This year I added 1 MVB, 2 florecent, 2 heat lamps and 1 CHE my electricity has gone up about $20.00 per month.


----------



## richyrich777 (Apr 10, 2009)

maggie3fan said:


> broncos79 said:
> 
> 
> > emysemys said:
> ...



I use those too (the 50's) but nothing remotely close to that happened to me. The manouria require desert strength lights? To my understanding the burmese mountain tortoises they prefer moderate temps not high desert temps, rihgt? If you used desert lights maybe the tropicals or the full spectrums would have been better suited for her. I'm sorry that happened to her though, how she doing now?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 10, 2009)

richyrich777 said:


> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> > I just recently had a Manouria who became blinded by those bulbs, I won't use them or recommend...3 days after removing the bulb her eyes were less swollen and 5 days after removing the bulb she had both eyes open and went back to eating again...
> ...



Maggie returned little Emmie to me a few weeks ago (Maggie is my go-to person for head starting babies). Emmie is doing very well for me, but is stuck on zucchini. I'm having a hard time convincing her to eat something else. I don't use the UVB bulbs, I only use a 60 watt incandescent bulb with all my in-the-house tortoises. However, most everyone is always outside.

Yvonne


----------



## rakadel (Jul 6, 2009)

as for the lights. I can defend the zillas 50 because I've used them for months and my sully has them indoors. She's mostly indoors now a days due to some issues with her being outside. 

As for the zucchini. Did Emmie get fed mainly zucchini? At least she is eating. But it can't be good to eat the same thing. Good luck with her, is she eating better now?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 6, 2009)

I used a Zoomed compact 5.0 bulb and I ended up with one dead hatchling and one blind so you can think what you will but I know from experience we need to be careful which bulb to use.
I have a 250 watt T-rex bulb for my big Sulcata and a 10.0 flourscent tube for my hatchlings and the rest are under regular incandescent bulbs but they are put outside daily...


----------

